# Reeder vs Pulp, demande d'avis



## Spock (10 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Reeder (7,99 EUR) fait son apparition sur le Mac App Store au moment où j'hésitais à acheter Pulp (7,99 EUR au lieu de 15,99 pour une durée limitée).
La version iPhone de Reeder me satisfait pleinement mais, justement, certains lui reprochent d'être une app iOS transposée sur Mac (est-ce vraiment un défaut avec le Lion qui pointe le bout du museau ?), d'autres une ergonomie pas très au point: http://danielkennett.org/blog/2010/12/analysing-a-touch-to-desktop-ui-port-using-fitts-law-reeder/ (ce lien fait référence à une version bêta, mais tout de même). Reeder est dépendant de Google Reader puisque synchronisé avec ce dernier. D'un point de vue ergonomique, les lectures faites sont effacées au fur et à mesure qu'elles ont été lues à moins de les sauvegarder d'une manière ou d'une autre (signet, Instapaper, etc.).

D'un autre côté, Pulp est indépendant de Google, les lectures faites restent affichées en grisé. Les flux plus anciens sont effacés de la mémoire au-delà de 50 à moins de les avoir sauvés. La fonctionnalité Magic Reader est intéressante, j'ignore si Reeder propose l'équivalant. D'un point de vue visuel, ça imite le journal, ce qui me laisse perplexe, surtout que la page retournée prend beaucoup de place et aussi parce que les différents niveaux de titres ne font pas sens et ne sont là que pour imiter les quotidiens.

Du pour et du contre dans les deux cas. J'ignore des deux lecteurs lequel a l'interface la plus ergonomique et s'il est préférable d'être ou de ne pas être dépendant de Google Reader. Il y a aussi Printful que je n'ai pas testé.

Quelqu'un s'est-il déjà forgé une opinion ?

Merci d'avance pour vos avis.



----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question de lecteurs de flux RSS, sauf erreur. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseaux", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!


----------



## macsime (13 Juin 2011)

j'étais sur reeder avant qu'il devienne payant mais pulp je connais pas par contre vu que reeder est payant je suis sur net news wire et je me demande si je devrai payer reeder sur le mac app store ou rester sur net news wire. Par contre pour répondre a ta question reeder était super avant qu'il devienne payant mais il l'est toujours sauf que le payer, pour moi, lui offre une moin bonne réputation mais pour moi sa serai reeder...

maintenant je lance ma question en espérant que tu vas y répondre reeder ou net news wire ? NNw est gratuit et reeder est payant !?!?!?...


----------



## vincentn (14 Juin 2011)

Je vais essayer d'apporter ma petite pierre à l'édifice, en tant qu'usager d'agrégateurs  voir en bas pour le résumé.



*Google reader or not Google reader ?*

Lorsque l'on cherche un " moteur " pour regrouper sur Internet et dans un même endroit tous ses flux RSS pour pourvoir les lire en ligne et effectuer un certain nombre de tâches, il n'existe malheureusement plus beaucoup de choix, Google ayant malheureusement plus ou moins écrasé toutes velléités de concurrence. 
Netvibes et consorts ayant fait d'autres choix stratégiques, étant sur d'autres usages des flux RSS (ou ATOM d'ailleurs), Google reader domine de la tête et des épaules son marché. Pour notre malheur mais notre bien aussi, le produit étant heureusement très bon.

Il existe bien d'autres solutions à utiliser en ligne, type Fever, assez intéressant, mais cela coûte 30$, et il faut mettre  un peu  les mains dans le cambouis. Et puis, malgré la disponibilité d'une api, aucune application iOS ou OS X ne proposent une synchronisation avec ce service.
Reste aussi des systèmes type Yahoo pipes,  mais ce n'est pas le sujet ici.

Pour ceux qui n'aiment pas la présentation de Google reader, des surcouches sont proposées, simplement esthétiques ou modifiant plus en profondeur les fonctionnalités, comme Feedly par exemple, outil puissant que j'apprécie et utilise par ailleurs. Il se rapproche de la logique du journal, comme Pulp par ailleurs.

Mais l'on souhaite parfois aller plus loin, conserver en local des articles, synchroniser entre différents appareils,  et l'usage via un navigateur ne suffit plus.

Google reader permet cela, mais il pose plusieurs problèmes, que rappelle fort à propos le développeur de Pulp :
- Il s'agit d'un service Google, qui même si c'est un bon service, permet tout de même à la firme de Mountain View d'en savoir encore plus sur nos habitudes, nos lectures, nos goûts. Bref, la sale impression d'être encore  un "guinea pig " pour la marque G.
- Il n'existe pas d'api officielle pour Google reader. Bref les développeurs des applications qui se synchronisent à ce service naviguent à vue, Google pouvant du jour au lendemain modifier des pans entiers de son service rendant inopérantes les dites applications, sans compter les problèmes récurrents de synchronisation, d'oublis  les usagers de NNW savent de quoi je parle (Reeder, à mon avis et usage, s'en sortant mieux de ce point de vue-là).

Le développeur de Pulp a décidé de contourner cela en utilisant son propre service de synchronisation. C'est bien, nous ne sommes plus dépendant de Google. Mais rien ne garantit la pérennité du service de ce petit développeur, sans compter que nous sommes alors pieds et poings liés à son application, aucune API n'étant logiquement proposée pour développer des applications concurrentes.

Bref, à part se tourner ver le système de Pulp, Google reader, bon outil je le rappelle, est malheureusement incontournable pour synchroniser ses flux entre différentes machines et applications. Peut-être aurons-nous enfin un jour un vrai service en ligne à_ la wordpress_, open source, avec des API ouvertes, pour enfin avoir un vrai choix.



*Reste les applications en elles-mêmes.*

Qui peuvent et doivent donc aller plus loin, tant en terme de fonctionnalités que de sauvegardes.

Je vais faire le distinguo entre Pulp et les autres.

*Pulp* est joli, avec beaucoup d'effets utilisant les possibilités proposées par OS X. Il propose une logique de journal et divers autres raffinements. La fonction Magic reader est intéressante et tend à devenir un classique (Reeder propose un système similaire) tout comme les fonctionnalités liées au partage notamment vers les réseaux sociaux (Twitter, ).

Mais pour moi, le type de présentation proposée, s'il peut être une force par son côté séduisant par son analogie avec la presse papier, et aussi une faiblesse. En un mot, il s'agit d'une vraie-fausse bonne idée.

En tant qu'application pour un quotidien ou pour un ensemble de titre d'un même groupe, il pourrait être un bon choix.
En tant qu'agrégateur pour quelques flux tout au plus également. Au delà, non. On se retrouve indubitablement gêné et bloqué par la logique même du style de présentation. Et au final on ne va pas bien loin. Sans compter les problèmes ergonomiques liés notamment à la place que prend certains élements ou effets de styles (page retournée, )

Bref, selon moi, Pulp convient bien pour se faire son petit journal perso du matin à consulter avant le petit déj, ou pour un utilisateur suivant quelques sites d'informations tout en recherchant quelques fonctionnalités avancées. Au delà d'une dizaine de flux, passez votre chemin.

*Reeder* est, tout comme NNW, plus dans une logique de consultation et de gestion avancée des flux d'informations.
Il est joli, esthétique, et par sa nouveauté et jeunesse, prend bien en compte les nouvelles possibilités logicielles et matérielles proposées par Apple (gestion des "gestures ", ). Il est puissant et propose déjà pas mal de fonctions pour une version 1.0 (en lecture, en partage et conservation des articles). En outre, et comme dit plus haut, il propose une bonne synchronisation et gestion de Google reader (même si encore imparfaite), meilleure que ce que peut proposer NNW par exemple.
Pour ceux qui gèrent plusieurs dizaines de flux, il s'agit d'un bon choix.

Maintenant, et comme je me considère comme un utilisateur avancé, plusieurs choses me gêne encore pour pouvoir l'adopter complètement :

 - Malgré le nombre de versions beta et mes remontées auprès du développeur, ce que j'appelle le "bug des 20 000" est toujours présent. En gros, il ne prend en compte que 20 000 items au maximum, après le compteur se bloque. Je sais que cela ne concerne qu'un nombre infinitésimal de personnes, et cela n'arrivera peut-être simplement qu'une fois pour ces dernières, mais j'estime qu'il s'agit d'un bug rédhibitoire pour moi.
Bref si vous avez 25 000 articles dans Google reader, NNW les prendra tous en compte. Reeder, lui n'en verra que 20 000, les autres n'existant tout simplement pas pour lui.

- Quelques problèmes d'ergonomie et de navigation entre articles sous une forme donnée.

- Absence de listes intelligentes et d'enregistrement de nos recherches pour faire une veille sur un terme, un nom, un domaine particulier


*NNW* (je parle ici de la version normale en 3.2, et non de la version 4 lite, gratuite, mais qui ne propose pas la synchro avec Google reader) n'a pas tous ces problèmes et propose des fonctionnalités bien plus avancées. Ce qui en même temps est logique, vu l'ancienneté du logiciel. 
Maintenant j'attends avec impatience la version 4, basée sur le moteur de la version lite mais avec la synchro Google Reader et les fonctions de la 3.2. Et sur le plan de route des nouveaux propriétaires, Brent Simmons ayant décidé de se séparer de son bébé, après toutes ces années.



*En résumé :*

Tu n'as qu'un usage simple des flux RSS, n'en suivant que quelques uns, mais voulant une synchronisation entre tous tes appareils, Pulp est fait pour toi.

Tu suis plusieurs dizaines de flux, a besoin de fonctions avancées et d'une bonne synchronisation, même si c'est chez Google, le logiciel en devenir qu'est Reeder est fait pour toi.

Tu suis plusieurs dizaines voir centaines de flux, a besoins de fonctionnalités très avancées, d'une synchronisation correcte, même si c'est chez Google, la valeur sûre NNW est faite pour toi.

Et si l'on prend en compte le couple application Mac / application iPhone ou iPad, la meilleure expérience utilisateur semble pour l'instant, et à mon avis, la solution proposée par Reeder.


Quand à moi, j'aimerais, je rêve d'un logiciel qui n'existe malheureusement pas encore et sans doute jamais (si des développeurs m'entendent) 

La base, la modernité et la joliesse de Reeder couplée aux fonctionnalités de NNW 3.2 et matinée de la puissance de Yahoo Pipes. Le tout pouvant se synchroniser non seulement avec Google Reader mais aussi avec un service en ligne libre et Open Source équivalent (à la façon de wordpress.org/wordpress.com) et gérant bien évidemment Dropbox, iCloud,  Avec bien évidemment l'application iPhone et iPad qui va bien


----------



## Spock (14 Juin 2011)

@vincentn
Voilà qui est très instructif. Merci beaucoup pour ton imposante pierre à l'édifice!
Je peux d'ores et déjà éliminer Pulp: tu confirmes mes doutes quant à sa réelle efficacité (plusieurs crashes lors des essais) ainsi que sur la pérennité du produit (J'utilise Wallet du même éditeur en attendant Yojimbo pour iPhone). 
Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, je n'aime effectivement pas sa page retournée (gourmande en espace) ni les niveaux de titres qui ne peuvent être qu'arbitraires.
Je me suis penché sur NNW tout juste avant de te lire et j'ai installé la version "lite" ce matin. La version complète permet la synchronisation avec Google, mais j'imagine que, comme c'est le cas pour la "lite", il est possible d'être indépendant de ce service ?
J'ignorais tout du bug des 20 000 et ne suis probablement pas concerné (pour l'instant, tu peux enlever le dernier 0), mais j'aime avoir un produit fiable. Je suppose que ce problème finira par être résolu). 
Conclusion: l'intitulé du post devient NNW vs Reeder (dont j'admire l'interface, mais NNW est loin d'être moche).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h49 ----------




macsime a dit:


> j'étais sur reeder avant qu'il devienne payant mais pulp je connais pas par contre vu que reeder est payant je suis sur net news wire et je me demande si je devrai payer reeder sur le mac app store ou rester sur net news wire. Par contre pour répondre a ta question reeder était super avant qu'il devienne payant mais il l'est toujours sauf que le payer, pour moi, lui offre une moin bonne réputation mais pour moi sa serai reeder...
> 
> maintenant je lance ma question en espérant que tu vas y répondre reeder ou net news wire ? NNw est gratuit et reeder est payant !?!?!?...



Merci à toi aussi pour ta modeste participation. Cela dit, je trouve normal que quelqu'un soit rémunéré pour son travail et 8 EUR ne me semble pas excessif au vu du travail fourni. Maintenant, je comprends que tout le monde ne soit pas prêt à mettre la main au portefeuille et je respecte bien entendu ce choix.
En conclusion: le fait que Reeder soit payant ne nuit pas, à mes yeux, à sa réputation. Au contraire: cela devrait encourager le développeur à améliorer son application plutôt que de faire ça en tant que hobby, avec toutes les incertitudes que cela comporte. Et puis, il faut bien manger, non ? 
Je précise que j'apprécie peu la présence de publicités dans mes applications...


----------



## Spock (15 Juin 2011)

Voilà, un petit sondage pour prendre la température 
La question devient donc: NetNewsWire vs Reeder ?


----------



## macsime (15 Juin 2011)

pour moi pour l'instant je suis sur nnw mais je me demande si je devrai acheter reeder, j'en ai une utilisation cotidienne mais basique. Tu me conseil nnw ou acheter reeder ?

Oui il faut manger ^^


----------



## Spock (15 Juin 2011)

Salut, 

Je n'ai pas encore fait mon choix, je te propose donc d'attendre les résultats du sondage...


----------



## macsime (16 Juin 2011)

dacord en att je reste sur nnw


----------



## Spock (17 Juin 2011)

Bonne idée...


----------



## Spock (20 Juin 2011)

Encore quelques avis svp


----------



## macsime (21 Juin 2011)

oui oui meme plusieurs avis S.V.P. !!


----------



## Spock (21 Juin 2011)

Si on additionne les votants et ceux qui participent au forum, en supposant que ce ne soient pas les mêmes (ce qui m'étonnerait) ça fait (pour le moment) peu de monde intéressé par la question...


----------



## macsime (21 Juin 2011)

oui et pourtant les agrégateurs rss sont importants pour les gens qui suivent des blogs et je pense que nous ne sommes assurément pas les seuls !


----------



## Spock (28 Juin 2011)

Bon, ben on va se contenter de ces 3 votes je crois...


----------



## macsime (29 Juin 2011)

oui élas et ton choix ?


----------



## Spock (29 Juin 2011)

Hélas, oui. Avant de choisir, j'attends la sortie de la version payante de NNW.


----------



## Nyrvan (9 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai lu avec très grand intérêt l'argumentaire fort détaillé de Vincentn et il m'a bien été utile. Cela fait quelques temps que j'hésite à passer sur Reeder (à la place de Safari) pour mes flux RSS mais je me pose une dernière question. Sur des flux dont on a que les titres des articles originaux (exemple : feed://www.tsr.ch/info/?format=rss/news ) l'agrégateur de RSS va-t-il automatiquement rechercher l'article de base ou il m'affichera que le titre ? Est-ce que je peux visionner l'article de base sur Reeder ou dois-je passer par Safari ?

Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## corso (9 Juillet 2011)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai lu avec très grand intérêt l'argumentaire fort détaillé de Vincentn et il m'a bien été utile. Cela fait quelques temps que j'hésite à passer sur Reeder (à la place de Safari) pour mes flux RSS mais je me pose une dernière question. Sur des flux dont on a que les titres des articles originaux (exemple : feed://www.tsr.ch/info/?format=rss/news ) l'agrégateur de RSS va-t-il automatiquement rechercher l'article de base ou il m'affichera que le titre ? Est-ce que je peux visionner l'article de base sur Reeder ou dois-je passer par Safari ?
> 
> Merci de votre réponse.



Il me semble que pour le site de la TSR le problème sera sur tout les lecteurs de flux. Je pense que c'est leur façon de gérer les flux.

Par contre avec Reeder, tu sélectionnes le flux et selon ce que tu as choisi dans les préférences il s'affichera soit dans Reeder soit dans ton navigateur préféré.


----------



## Nyrvan (9 Juillet 2011)

Merci bien 

En gros, vu que j'ai quasiment que des flux à deux francs six sous comme celui de la TSR, j'ai pas vraiment un intérêt à switch sur Reeder. Enfin à réfléchir parce que les divers avantages présentés ci-dessus sont quand même très intéressant.


----------



## vincentn (9 Juillet 2011)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai lu avec très grand intérêt l'argumentaire fort détaillé de Vincentn et il m'a bien été utile. Cela fait quelques temps que j'hésite à passer sur Reeder (à la place de Safari) pour mes flux RSS mais je me pose une dernière question. Sur des flux dont on a que les titres des articles originaux (exemple : feed://www.tsr.ch/info/?format=rss/news ) l'agrégateur de RSS va-t-il automatiquement rechercher l'article de base ou il m'affichera que le titre ? Est-ce que je peux visionner l'article de base sur Reeder ou dois-je passer par Safari ?
> 
> Merci de votre réponse.



Oui, tu peux parfaitement le faire avec Reeder (j'ai même testé avec le flux que tu a donné : http://www.tsr.ch/info/?format=rss/news). Tu as même deux moyens pour voir les flux tronqués dans leur intégralité:

 - Le premier en utilisant la fonction readability (en gros, c'est un peu comme la fonction lecteur dans Safari) qui t'affichera l'intégralité de l'article dans Reeder, avec une mise en page sans fioritures.

 - Le second en cliquant directement sur le titre de l'article tronqué. Reeder, intégrant en son sein Webkit, t'affichera alors directement la page web de l'article.

 - Tu peux bien évidemment aussi l'ouvrir dans Safari ou tout autre navigateur par défaut. 

Toutes ces actions ayant bien sûr leur raccourci clavier.


Maintenant, des nouvelles concernant les différents agrégateurs, que j'ai pu glaner à droite et à gauche :

 - Reeder, avec la sortie prochaine de Lion, devrait avoir sa mise à jour. Support du mode plein écran, correction de bugs (flash, &#8230, etc. 
Le partage vers Tumblr, Google+, et à plus longue échéance le support d'Applescript semblent planifiés. J'espère juste que mes souhaits sur la résolution du bug des 20 000, le support des listes intelligentes, l'amélioration de l'ergonomie, le meilleur support des articles lus/non lus ainsi que quelques retouches cosmétiques vont être pris en compte à plus ou moins brève échéance. Car ce logiciel a vraiment du potentiel. Et plein de choses à ajouter / améliorer, le support des fichiers multimédia par exemple, même si ce genre de chose peut encore attendre&#8230;

 - NetNewsWire a donc été racheté par BlackPixel en juin. Brent Simmons, le papa de NNW se lançant après 9 ans de bon travail, dans une nouvelle aventure, Sepia Labs, avec pour premier projet, Glassboard.
La version 4 Pro (et payante) de NNW devrait arriver courant septembre / octobre. Basée sur le moteur de la version de la 4 Lite, elle conservera le look and feel de la 3.2 Pro et de la 4 Lite, en ayant bien évidemment la synchro avec Google Reader, l'utilisation de raccourcis clavier similaires à ceux proposés dans Google reader. Support de Lion (mode plein écran, &#8230 au programme. Synchronisation avec iCloud normalement prévue aussi. En espérant qu'ils gardent toutes les fonctionnalités de la version 3.2
Ils commencent aussi déjà à plancher sur la version 5, qui sera, selon l'équipe, différente de la version 4, notamment sur le look and feel.

Bref, la version 4 Pro s'annonce comme un changement dans la continuité avec les versions 3.2 Pro et 4 Lite. La version 5 sera sans doute plus radicale dans ses évolutions.

 - Reste le cas de l'apparition de Mobile RSS en version Mac. D'un certain point de vue, un clone de Reeder par son look, avec des choses en mieux, d'autres en moins bien, moins "fignolé" selon ce que j'ai pu en voir. Niveaux fonctionnalités, certaines choses semblent intéressantes, mais je n'ai pas testé l'application (pas de version d'essai ou Lite). Il s'agit plus d'impressions que d'éléments véritablement tangibles et éprouvés par l'usage.


----------



## Nyrvan (9 Juillet 2011)

Super. Merci de tes réponses !


----------



## jipeca (9 Juillet 2011)

après avoir testé dans l'ordre:

RSSowl, le lecteur de d.Watanabe dont le nom m'échappe en ce moment, puis NNW, et ensuite Vienna, ...

Je suis revenu à NNW pendant quelques temps, pour reprendre Vienna peu de temps après...

Ces derniers jours, j'ai testé rapidement NNW lite, Reeder, et Pulp qui finalement me tentait vraiment pour son interface parrticulière...

Et je suis à nouveau revenu à Vienna...

Que finalement je trouve personnellement suffisamment intuitif et vraiment très très bien fait pour un logiciel Open Source, avec une réactivité que je n'ai jamais prise en défaut, (régulièrement 3 à 400 fils en cours...) et qui évolue très régulièrement !

C'est peut-être encore une piste à envisager... d'autant que c'est gratuit et qu'il s'intègre sans problème a Mac OSX

Bonne journée...


----------



## Nyrvan (9 Juillet 2011)

Grâce à vos conseils, j'ai fait le choix de passer sur Reeder et j'avoue qu'il correspond très bien à mes maigres besoin en matière de gestion des RSS. Même si je raffole pas de donner des informations à Google, j'avoue que le fait de pouvoir faire des sychros entre mon Mac, mon iPhone et mon iPad, c'est vraiment intéressant et me fera gagner pas mal de temps.

Pour conserver des articles, si j'ai bien compris, il suffit simplement de leur attribuer une étoile ? Ou est-ce qu'ils seront quand même effacé après un mois ?

Merci pour vos conseils !


----------



## Nicolarts (22 Juillet 2011)

Salut, 

Je hésite toujours d'acheter Reeder pour mon Mac Mini (Lion) et celle mon futur Macbook Air (Lion). J'ai pu tester Pulp en démo mais c'est pas mon genre... Par exemple il ne montre pas tout l'article complet (j'ai teste quelques sites et MacG aussi). Le desgin est en effet très beaux mais l'utilisation ne m'adopte pas... Je préfère gagner le temps de lire un seul logiciel (un seul page comme Mail ou Reeder) pour tout. Je lis beaucoup des actualités dans pleins aux sites. 

Je peux pas tester Reeder, je reste activé à vos avis.  

Merci


----------



## Toximityx (22 Juillet 2011)

Pour Reeder -> http://www.macg.co/tags/reeder

Si tu veux les articles complets de MacG, il faut prendre le megaflux RSS ->http://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&sourc...GL5Z0tRJwF1ulJrNw&sig2=oyaQKLAaFMcwqdMx4pzc3A


----------



## Jehutty (2 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je me permets de donner mon avis sur Printful qui est pour mon utilisation meilleur que ses concurrents car il charge l'intégralité d'un article même quand le flux est coupé (à ma connaissance c'est le seul à le faire).
Il est dispo sur IOS et OSX.

Je cherche cependant  sur IOS un concurrent qui opère de la même manière car je ne suis pas un fan de l'interface de Printful sur mon iPhone. J'en ai testé des tas mais aucun ne chargent l'intégralité de l'article...

Merci !


----------



## WebOliver (25 Juin 2012)

Je remonte ce sujet. Je suis à la recherche d'un logiciel Mac/iPhone/iPad permettant de synchroniser mes flux RSS entre mes appareils et la lecture de ceux-ci au sein de l'application. Une seule contrainte: je n'ai pas de compte Google et je ne veux pas synchroniser mes flux avec Google Reader. 

Pulp semble avoir mes faveurs. Sauf qu'il n'est pas disponible pour iPhone je crois.


----------



## Nyrvan (25 Juin 2012)

Perso, j'ai fait un compte bidon avec un email poubelle pour pouvoir utiliser Reeder en association de Google. Et je suis très satisfait de ce logiciel.

Maintenant, des solutions autres n'utilisant pas Google, j'en connais malheureusement pas.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Juin 2012)

Je suis en train de tester Pulp, sur Mac et iPad. Le tout est synchronisé par iCloud. Malheureusement pas de version iPhone pour l'instant. Mais ça semble faire mon affaire.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Octobre 2012)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mais ça semble faire mon affaire.



Bon, ben vu que Pulp est mort et que son développeur s'est fait la malle chez Facebook, je me suis tourné vers Vienna. Et qui correspond un peu plus à ce que je recherchais, à savoir un bon logiciel qui me liste mes flux RSS, sans habillages et autres fioritures gênant la consultation.


----------

